# Brigalow Hops



## quachy (2/6/08)

OK all, couldn't help myself. Was in Kmart today andwalked past homebrew section. Saw a packet of Brigalow Hops for a buck. As I mentioned couldn't help myself so I got it. Don't want to use it in my next brew if its complete crap, so wondering if anyone has any info about this hop packet? Done a search on the forum and it seems there isn't a great deal of info on it.

Quachy


----------



## barls (2/6/08)

what type of hop was it you picked up.


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/08)

barls said:


> what type of hop was it you picked up.



Think he was asking this exact same question ?


----------



## quachy (2/6/08)

All it said was Brigalow -Finishing Hops Unique Dissolving Tablet no other descrition of hop variety. Back blurb is as follows:

Brigalow's unique dissolving Finishing Hops Tablet is a breakthrough in ease of use and efficient delivery of Aroma Hop Oils to home brew beer. It infuses the beer with fresh hop aroma and flavour characteristics, at the right dosage, consistently every time.

Directions say to drop half a tablet into the wort just after pitcing the yeast and the tablet will sink to the bottom and disolve.

Any thoughts?


----------



## earle (3/6/08)

My thoughts are that if a 'home brew' product supplier doesn't tell you on the packet what type of hops they are using it raises big credibility questions.


----------



## mfdes (3/6/08)

Hop oils in a tablet?
MFS


----------



## wambesi (3/6/08)

quachy said:


> ... at the right dosage, consistently every time.



Dammit, that 15g of Amarillo dropped in at flameout and the cascade the other week must have been the wrong amounts, I consistently have different amounts, finally found what I was doing wrong!  

Seriously though I saw these when I was K&K'ing and kept clear, at that stage I was only learning about hops, but the fact it did not list what hops it used to me was a big no no, I want to know exactly what is in my brews and how much.

God knows what type and how much is in the tablet...except that apparently it is the right dosage!  
Internet searches don't bring up alot on it also.


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/08)

Most likely isohop (fake chemical substance to imitate real hop aroma/flavour/bitterness) a mate put one in a brew thinking it would give him the same hop outcomes of my late hop additions

was horrid for about 4 months and then calmed down


----------



## Interloper (3/6/08)

quachy said:


> All it said was Brigalow -Finishing Hops Unique Dissolving Tablet no other descrition of hop variety. Back blurb is as follows:
> 
> Brigalow's unique dissolving Finishing Hops Tablet is a breakthrough in ease of use and efficient delivery of Aroma Hop Oils to home brew beer. It infuses the beer with fresh hop aroma and flavour characteristics, at the right dosage, consistently every time.
> 
> ...



I saw these when grabbing some brew enhancer 2 recently too. Now I am a tough little guinea pig  so I threw a half a tab in a coopers pale ale with 500g LDME and 500g dex a few weeks back.... Bottled on weekend, will see how it comes out. I have another CPA done recently with BE2 so I will have something to compare it to in about a month. Honestly the nose and quick taste test out of the fermenter at bottling time revealed very little if any extra hoppiness or bitterness at this stage...

If it is 'horrid' as someone has suggested after 2-3 weeks bottle conditioning I will post back a big fat DO NOT WANT on the forums to warn others off.


----------



## white.grant (3/6/08)

Intellectual property information about effervescent hop tablets can be found here http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=200...mp;DISPLAY=DESC

They do sound delicious

" For this preferred formulation, a 4: 1 mixture of sodium bicarbonate and calcium carbonate are included as effervescent materials, totaling approximately 49% of the final formulation. Approximately 9% of the formulation is citric acid, added as a buffering agent and pH neutralizer. A small quantity, approximately 4% of magnesium stearate, or alternatively stearic acid, is added for anti-caking. A small amount of silicon dioxide, approximately up to 10%, added to help tablet formation. Most preferably, to further enhance the activity of the effervescent hop tablet, a simple sugar, such as lactose or dextrose, or alternatively sorbitol, is also added, at approximately 2%. Approximately 3% cellulose and approximately 8% di-calcium phosphate are also added, as optional ingredients. "


----------



## Interloper (3/6/08)

Interestingly there is no mention of err.... ummmm.... hops?
:huh:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/6/08)

Grantw said:


> Intellectual property information about effervescent hop tablets can be found here http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=200...mp;DISPLAY=DESC
> 
> They do sound delicious
> 
> " For this preferred formulation, a 4: 1 mixture of sodium bicarbonate and calcium carbonate are included as effervescent materials, totaling approximately 49% of the final formulation. Approximately 9% of the formulation is citric acid, added as a buffering agent and pH neutralizer. A small quantity, approximately 4% of magnesium stearate, or alternatively stearic acid, is added for anti-caking. A small amount of silicon dioxide, approximately up to 10%, added to help tablet formation. Most preferably, to further enhance the activity of the effervescent hop tablet, a simple sugar, such as lactose or dextrose, or alternatively sorbitol, is also added, at approximately 2%. Approximately 3% cellulose and approximately 8% di-calcium phosphate are also added, as optional ingredients. "




Yummy .. please sir, may I have some more ?








> Interestingly there is no mention of err.... ummmm.... hops?



Maybe in the unaccounted for 15% as above ?


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/08)

Home brew free from any preservitives or food coloring / flavouring agents

NOT WITH THAT SHITE! :icon_vomit:


----------



## mfdes (3/6/08)

Kleiny said:


> Most likely isohop (fake chemical substance to imitate real hop aroma/flavour/bitterness) a mate put one in a brew thinking it would give him the same hop outcomes of my late hop additions
> 
> was horrid for about 4 months and then calmed down



Hey there Kleiny,

FYI isohop is not a synthetic chemical, it is the isomerised alpha acids that have usually been extracted with liquid CO2. 
Also isohop has never purported to have aroma or flavour, it is pure bitterness. It is used normally only by the big breweries that need batch-to-batch and year-to-year consistency.

MFS


----------



## Kleiny (3/6/08)

mfdes said:


> Hey there Kleiny,
> 
> FYI isohop is not a synthetic chemical, it is the isomerised alpha acids that have usually been extracted with liquid CO2.
> Also isohop has never purported to have aroma or flavour, it is pure bitterness. It is used normally only by the big breweries that need batch-to-batch and year-to-year consistency.
> ...




Sorry i was totally missinformed
Thanks for the info


----------



## mfdes (3/6/08)

No worries! 

It seems that the missing 16% is beta acid oil fraction or BAO. Bittering that does not get sunstruck.
Doesn't sound to me like a homebrewer-friendly product.

MFS.


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

'Hang over' in tablet form to add to your HB ???


----------



## boingk (5/6/08)

Yeah my brother saw these when I was with him in Kmart getting basic essentials for a double batch as the LHBS was closed. The exchange went something like this:

"Hey, check this out! Would these be any good?"
"Lets see...don't think so man, doesn't even say what type they are..."
"Oh..."
"Just use some of mine, buy the next lot or something eh?"
"Yeah, easy done."

Subsequent beer was enjoyed by all, and he said the PoR gave it a hell of a lot more over the plain kit he'd done before. Also, he's discovered that even at exxy prices, a 60g pack of hops will still only run you a few bucks a brew. Even if you put in 20min and dry-in-secondary additions!

I'd stick with the real thing. Tablets suck...

- boingk


----------

